# Runy got bitten by a bigger dog, need help (pictures)



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

So I was walking with Runy this afternoon when a Weimaraner got close to us. Runy wasn't even paying attention to the other dog but in a second he just turned around and grabbed him by the torso. The dog literally came out of nowhere. I picked him up quickly but the other dog had enough time to bite me too. This same thing happened to me a year ago but this time the dog did hurt my baby and I Don't know what to do. tried taking him to the vet but he's not in town and it happened arround 6 pm so almost all clinics were closed. He is not acting any different and I'm definitely going tomorrow but has anyone been on this situation before? Here's a pic if any of you could tell me if I should worry much cause I was/am so scared. He has some bruises and a little wound


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh the poor guy, so sorry this happened! However, I wouldn't worry about him, he looks okay - light scratch and some bruising like you said, but nothing serious. Take him in for a lookover when you can, but I wouldn't worry too much in the meantime. Maybe a nail trim though


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What about YOU? You say you were bitten too. Did the dog break the skin at all? You can call the police and report this dog as having bitten you. Was this the same dog as the last time? I assume he was off leash? More reason to report this, especially since you were actually bitten.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, does look like he got a close call! Would definitely get him checked by a vet just in case, and also a vets report can help for police evidence if required.
Definitely report it to the police, a dog shouldn't bite other humans.
We've had it over here recently. The poor maltese mix had minor surgery, but the owner had to be stitched and has lost sight from shock. Wheres the dog? Still roaming around!!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so glad you are both okay. That does not look too bad at all. You're both really lucky.

I would definitely report it to the police. If this were to happen to a child, he or she might not have been so lucky. Does this dog have an owner?

If you don't know the rabies status of the dog (well, even if you do, since dogs can spread many diseases through a bite), I would definitely advise getting checked out yourself.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Suki1986 said:


> Yes, does look like he got a close call! Would definitely get him checked by a vet just in case, and also a vets report can help for police evidence if required.
> Definitely report it to the police, a dog shouldn't bite other humans.
> We've had it over here recently. The poor maltese mix had minor surgery, but the owner had to be stitched and has lost sight from shock. Wheres the dog? Still roaming around!!





susan davis said:


> What about YOU? You say you were bitten too. Did the dog break the skin at all? You can call the police and report this dog as having bitten you. Was this the same dog as the last time? I assume he was off leash? More reason to report this, especially since you were actually bitten.





SinisterKisses said:


> Oh the poor guy, so sorry this happened! However, I wouldn't worry about him, he looks okay - light scratch and some bruising like you said, but nothing serious. Take him in for a lookover when you can, but I wouldn't worry too much in the meantime. Maybe a nail trim though


It was not the same dog as last time. We actually just moved to a new place about a week ago and I honestly don't understand why people just let their dogs out without a leash or company. We talked to them and the owner is taking full responsibility and paying for the bills. She claims he's just a playful one but still, if you know there can be smaller dogs around you should not leave yours alone. The other dog had some sort of teeth reduction so he couldn't make much damage. 
Thankfully, I just have a big bruise on my right arm, nothing to worry about but the vet is still not in town until monday so I have to wait to take Runy. He was a bit more red this morning though. He's still eating and acting normal so that calms me a bit. 
Here's a pic of this morning 


Not sure if I should worry much...


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

CuddlesMom said:


> I'm so glad you are both okay. That does not look too bad at all. You're both really lucky.
> 
> I would definitely report it to the police. If this were to happen to a child, he or she might not have been so lucky. Does this dog have an owner?
> 
> If you don't know the rabies status of the dog (well, even if you do, since dogs can spread many diseases through a bite), I would definitely advise getting checked out yourself.


Thank you! I'm also glad it doesn't look so serious but I was really scared! The Dog has all his vaccines and the owner is taking care of all the bills. We talked to them cause, I understand wanting to take your dog out but not without any kind of supervision or a leash. If you know he's playful and there are going to be smaller dogs or kids, you should take all the precautions.

I got checked but since I was also in pretty much the same situation last year, I couldn't get any more vaccines plus it wasn't as serious as last year. And I'm waiting for the vet on monday, I'm taking him first thing in the morning. Might not be or look too serious but I don't want to risk it.


----------

